# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete footing , 30cm over boundary

## PaulX

Situation  
Neighbor doing large renovations 
Notice a concrete footing 30cm over the surveyed boundary as determined by a string line between boundary pegs of surveyor 
The last vertical reinforcing bar is right on the string line 
( I would have expected the footing to be constructed such that it did not need cross the boundary - which can be done  ) 
I have complained to owner, they said they would look at it a few days ago... but have heard nothing since. 
I can not see why I should have to have it there. 
What should I do?  
Complain to building certifier?  
Ask for it to be removed. etc  ?   
The stick I placed on concrete shows where string line went.   My property is to the right of the stick .....

----------


## Moondog55

300mm is a LOT
I would certainly be talking to the council

----------


## pharmaboy2

Inform builder and building surveyor.  Builder will want to fix it now, because building on the wrong property is a major financial risk - as it probably seems for the building surveyor/inspector.  Perhaps ask for a site meeting with building contractor, surveyor and bring along your surveying reports.

----------


## sol381

What pharma said...A surveyor should have set the site out..the builder will need a form 16 from the surveyor stating the slab was sighted correctly..you can go direct to council if you cant get them to talk.. better to get it fixed now before anything starts moving above ground.

----------


## cyclic

You should have received a copy of the survey which details the position of the boundary points, but not necessarily the tall white peg in the pic with the pink ribbon. 
There should be writing on it indicating the location of the boundary point/peg 
There could be a 50x50 white peg in the ground with a nail or screw in the top. 
edit...Forgot to finish. 
There could be something like a centre pop mark as in the pic which indicates the boundary.

----------


## r3nov8or

Unless you've had a survey done yourself over the journey, you may find that where you thought the boundary was, it isn't. Neighbour's unit development had such a peg on the back fence which indicated the boundary was 200mm south. We 'gained' about 100mm along our north side

----------


## johnc

Years ago we had something similar, the fence at the footpath was correct but the back fence was out by a meter, when a large development went ahead beside us we gained a wedge about 55 meters in length.

----------


## PaulX

A survey has been done , by the neighbor before the building work started,
I did not get a copy of the survey , but the survey  wooden pegs are there. With nails in to show exact position
A string line between 2 nail positions shows the boundary is where the stick has been placed on the concrete. 
The owner said , builder would "fix it" 
The latest is, there has been a block wall built from the left to about where the stick is . ( I have not checked the ending position of block wall with a string line yet, but a visual sighting shows it looks about right - ie it ends right on the boundary line  ...) 
Previously I though builder would fix 30cm slab intrusion, by using a concrete saw to cut thru concrete and re enforcing bar etc .
With the block wall ending on the boundary that would seem difficult for the builder to do 
I emailed the building surveyor, last week , but no response

----------


## Ozcar

> ... a form 16 from the surveyor stating the slab was sighted correctly...

  Sounds like it has to be cited as being sighted correctly sited?

----------


## cyclic

> A survey has been done , by the neighbor before the building work started,
> I did not get a copy of the survey , but the survey  wooden pegs are there. With nails in to show exact position
> A string line between 2 nail positions shows the boundary is where the stick has been placed on the concrete. 
> The owner said , builder would "fix it" 
> The latest is, there has been a block wall built from the left to about where the stick is . ( I have not checked the ending position of block wall with a string line yet, but a visual sighting shows it looks about right - ie it ends right on the boundary line  ...) 
> Previously I though builder would fix 30cm slab intrusion, by using a concrete saw to cut thru concrete and re enforcing bar etc .
> With the block wall ending on the boundary that would seem difficult for the builder to do 
> I emailed the building surveyor, last week , but no response

  From past experience, if you have requested a copy of the survey from the surveyor, they may oblige. 
Here on the Sunny Coast we received a copy of a next door survey without asking, as did other property owners. 
However, if you asked for advice on the extended slab, I doubt they will return your email as they are not legal eagles. 
There are however, volunteer legal people who you can seek advice from free of charge. 
The time for verbal questions is over, time to write the official letter to the owner. 
edited.. To remove reference to QCAT which is actually not in their survey letter.

----------


## sol381

> Sounds like it has to be cited as being sighted correctly sited?

  stupid autocorrect.. yes, sited...builder should be cited for not siting correctly.

----------

